
LaunchNotes is generally available today - hackergirl88
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/12/launchnotes-helps-companies-better-communicate-their-software-updates/
======
chuparkoff
Great new app for bringing your Release Notes into the Continuous Delivery
age!

